
In Our Cynical Age, No One Fails Anymore – Everybody ‘Pivots’ - natcombs
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/29/magazine/in-our-cynical-age-no-one-fails-anymore-everybody-pivots.html
======
onecommentman
Including, it appears, the New York Times itself.

From their 2019 Annual Report, "Digital advertising revenue was flat this year
as we’ve _pivoted_ our business and focused on building revenue from audio and
other new sources while also focusing on large-scale deals with the world’s
leading brands. It’s a challenging marketplace to be sure, but we believe our
subscriber-first focus will benefit us in the advertising space as marketers
look for ways to reach our deeply engaged and highly valuable audience."

Link: [https://nytco-
assets.nytimes.com/2020/04/Final-2019-Annual-R...](https://nytco-
assets.nytimes.com/2020/04/Final-2019-Annual-Report.pdf).

